# eine russische webseite?



## Transmitter (24. Mai 2003)

hi!

ich hab von meiner firma die russische übersetzung für die homepage bekommen, die jetzt von word in dreamweaver und photoshop kopiert werden muss, um sie als webseite um zu setzen .. 

wie mache ich das denn?

ich hab jetzt auf meinem system die kyrillische sprachunterstützung aktiviert, aber leider bekomme ich in photoshop gar nichts und in dreamweaver nur "?", wenn ich da irgendwas einfüge 

was muss ich denn noch machen, damit mein system russisch lernt?

thx schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (25. Mai 2003)

Hi,

inwieweit Photoshop und Word das unterstützen kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber auf der Homepage musst du ISO-8859-5 als Zeichensatz festlegen. Das ganze wird im Head geregelt.


```
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-5">
</head>
```

Vielleicht hilft es was wenn du in der Systemsteuerung -> Region und Sprachoptionen etwas aktivierst... aber ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Transmitter (25. Mai 2003)

thx, aber das hilft mir nicht so viel weiter


----------

